# Using Modem/router just as a router



## jonboy (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a Belkin Modem with Wireless G Router (model F5D7632). As I am at college and have access to the internet through the college's network, I just want to use the modem router as a wireless router. I can get a wireless connection by putting the ethernet input cable into one of the routers output (it obviously doesn't fit into the input as it isn't expecting an RJ45 input). 

This is all fine but I can't access the web based settings for the router. I should be able to enter 192.168.2.1 and access the menu system but all I get is "Network Access Message: This page cannot be displayed"

At the moment there is no security on the wireless network so I really need to be able to change the security settings.

Any insights?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------

